# How well do German Shepherds get along with other dog breeds?



## GSD Fan

I've read and watched videos, so now I want to know from owners. How well do german shepherds get along with other dog breeds? If I were to get a female german shepherd, would it be okay if I got a female golden retriever or will there be gender aggressive regardless of breed?


----------



## PaddyD

Depends on the individual dogs involved. Same sex dogs more often don't get along. Can't make any generalizations, really. Dogs don't know what breeds other dogs are, they make up their minds on a dog-by-dog basis. Unless they have temperament problems, then their mind is made up permanently.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Agreed with paddy... depends on the individual dog. Some will get along, some won't.

I'd get one male and one female to play it safe though. Definitely wouldn't get two females, but that's with any breed.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

If I was going to do it I would get one male and one female. Sasha gets along with all dogs, regardless of gender. That being said I would risk that the other female would get along with her. _If _I was going to get two females I would definitely want to have two adults that had already proven they don't have same sex aggression.


----------



## vicky2200

As mentioned it is all about the individual dog not the breed. However, I find that if you bring in a puppy everything goes smoothly (for me it always has.) My female GSD and female Alaskan husky get along. My male GSD mix and male toy poodle get along. They all love each other. We got them all as puppies (at different times).


----------



## sashadog

IME, breed doesn't really matter. My female GSD doesn't like other dominant females, regardless of the breed. 

I wouldn't risk same sex aggression. It's ugly and a pain to manage for the dogs entire life. I'd get a male and a female.


----------



## DJEtzel

It completely depends on the dog, but from what I've found, if you have solid training on a dog like a GSD, even if it doesn't want to play with another dog, it will co-exist well. Frag doesn't like playing with most dogs and will get antsy and a little dominant with young males, but I call him away and distract him and it's not a problem. It would be annoying to have two the same age/size/gender in my house to pay attention to them 100% of the time, but it could definitely be done.


----------



## sashadog

DJEtzel said:


> It completely depends on the dog, but from what I've found, if you have solid training on a dog like a GSD, even if it doesn't want to play with another dog, it will co-exist well. Frag doesn't like playing with most dogs and will get antsy and a little dominant with young males, but I call him away and distract him and it's not a problem. It would be annoying to have two the same age/size/gender in my house to pay attention to them 100% of the time, but it could definitely be done.


It can be done but if you don't absolutely have to, why have the stress? We're in this position with our two females right now and it is really hard on us and the dogs. They are both very well trained and under control but it is truly a full time job monitoring them, even though they're on the "crate and rotate" schedule. I would never even risk same sex aggression in the same household again. It's one thing to manage it in public but a whole different ball-game when you're living in it.


----------



## DJEtzel

sashadog said:


> It can be done but if you don't absolutely have to, why have the stress? We're in this position with our two females right now and it is really hard on us and the dogs. They are both very well trained and under control but it is truly a full time job monitoring them, even though they're on the "crate and rotate" schedule. I would never even risk same sex aggression in the same household again. It's one thing to manage it in public but a whole different ball-game when you're living in it.


That's why I said it would definitely be annoying. I agree with you fully. Just stating that if it happens it _usually_ isn't a full out blood bath all the time with them and they can be managed. I certainly wouldn't want to do it if I didn't have to, either!


----------



## Freestep

My two females play well with others. Having said that, I wouldn't have two female GSDs close in age. A lot depends on the particular dog, as others have said. But as a general rule, opposite sex pairs tend to work best.


----------



## sashadog

DJEtzel said:


> That's why I said it would definitely be annoying. I agree with you fully. Just stating that if it happens it _usually_ isn't a full out blood bath all the time with them and they can be managed. I certainly wouldn't want to do it if I didn't have to, either!


For sure... Sorry if I came off a bit snippy  This is a subject that is a bit sore for me... It's been rough going from a peaceful household where my doggies were nothing but joy for me to a household with tension you could cut with a butter knife most the time. I think I just need to stop reading same-sex aggression threads...


----------



## jetscarbie

sashadog said:


> For sure... Sorry if I came off a bit snippy  This is a subject that is a bit sore for me... It's been rough going from a peaceful household where my doggies were nothing but joy for me to a household with tension you could cut with a butter knife most the time. I think I just need to stop reading same-sex aggression threads...


I agree with you because I am in somewhat the same situation myself.

It's h&ll sometimes.

My problem involves my male terrier and my youngest male GSD. I have to be watchful at all times. I have to rotate, shuffle, and move either all day long. Very stressful.


----------



## llombardo

I started with a female samoyed mix and she really gets along and plays nicely with anything I bring into the house BUT she does think she is the boss, which gets me nervous. I then brought a male golden retriever(he's two now) in that lets the Samoyed be the boss...he's just happy all the time The german shepherd puppy is a female and she is almost 6 months and has a very easy going but energetic personality and she plays nicely but rough with both dogs. I was VERY hesitant about getting another female, but she needed a home and was in a not so good situation As of now the two females don't argue over toys, attention, or food but they can't touch the golden's toys---he's a toy hoarder!! They all take turns playing with each other, rarely do all three play together..one usually lays down while the other two are playing. I'm hoping it stays this way and I don't have the added stress of the females fighting as the puppy gets older.....I'm hoping that they keep giving each other the space they need to be happy dogs In the meantime the golden retriever has been through lots of obedience and the german shepherds will probably be on going to keep her on her toes


----------



## sashadog

jetscarbie said:


> I agree with you because I am in somewhat the same situation myself.
> 
> It's h&ll sometimes.
> 
> My problem involves my male terrier and my youngest male GSD. I have to be watchful at all times. I have to rotate, shuffle, and move either all day long. Very stressful.


It's nice to know I'm not the only one that feels that way  When I'm not stressed about keeping the girls apart, I'm guilty that I don't enjoy my dogs like I used to. Not sure the stress is worth the rare bits of fun... Good luck with your boys!


----------



## DJEtzel

sashadog said:


> For sure... Sorry if I came off a bit snippy  This is a subject that is a bit sore for me... It's been rough going from a peaceful household where my doggies were nothing but joy for me to a household with tension you could cut with a butter knife most the time. I think I just need to stop reading same-sex aggression threads...


That's quite alright. I understand completely. I spent almost 9 months of last year crating and rotating with a dog aggressive foster dog. It was stressful and I hated it for everyone involved.


----------



## Chris Wild

DJEtzel said:


> if you have solid training on a dog like a GSD, even if it doesn't want to play with another dog, it will co-exist well.


I disagree. Solid training alone isn't enough to achieve peaceful co-existance. The most significant determining factor will be the personalities of the individual dogs involved. Whether they are of the same or different breeds has little bearing on the issue beyond the simple fact that some personality traits that can affect this are more common in some breeds than others

Some females will get along, and some will not, and that comes down to who they are temperamentally more than it does to any other factor. Socializaition and training to other dogs outside of the home isn't going to translate to dogs within the home. It can help tip the scales slightly if the genetics allow enough leeway, but it can't change who the dog is and make an SSA dog not be SSA.


----------



## DJEtzel

Chris Wild said:


> I disagree. Solid training alone isn't enough to achieve peaceful co-existance. The most significant determining factor will be the personalities of the individual dogs involved. Whether they are of the same or different breeds has little bearing on the issue beyond the simple fact that some personality traits that can affect this are more common in some breeds than others
> 
> Some females will get along, and some will not, and that comes down to who they are temperamentally more than it does to any other factor. Socializaition and training to other dogs outside of the home isn't going to translate to dogs within the home. It can help tip the scales slightly if the genetics allow enough leeway, but it can't change who the dog is and make an SSA dog not be SSA.


I should have said "can", not "will".


----------



## mysweetkaos

Chris Wild said:


> I disagree. Solid training alone isn't enough to achieve peaceful co-existance. The most significant determining factor will be the personalities of the individual dogs involved. Whether they are of the same or different breeds has little bearing on the issue beyond the simple fact that some personality traits that can affect this are more common in some breeds than others
> 
> Some females will get along, and some will not, and that comes down to who they are temperamentally more than it does to any other factor. Socializaition and training to other dogs outside of the home isn't going to translate to dogs within the home. It can help tip the scales slightly if the genetics allow enough leeway, but it can't change who the dog is and make an SSA dog not be SSA.


I agree, personality is the main determining factor. K has never minded other dogs outside of his home, even in his yard....but once you cross the doorway to the house, it's HIS. With his pain, meds and grouchy old man attitude, we do a LOT of crate/rotate in the house. It's a pain in the rear. In the yard or out in public, he adores S. In the house he has very little tolerance, and is constantly watching S, waiting for him to do something/anything so he can correct him. I don't think it's fair to either of them so we do seperate time in the house. We keep the peace, but it's no fun.

To the OP I would look at getting the opposite gender of your current dog, from everything I've heard and witnessed, it seems to be a lot easier on all involved. I don't think breed matters much to getting along. The only time breed would factor in is making sure you get a breed that can match the energy level, and often rough play that GSD's seem to enjoy. Our second dog is a Mastiff/GSD mix....they do really good together, and don't tell Kaos I said this, but Sherman is not a barker or a shedder and it's kind of a nice change:blush:


----------



## RubyTuesday

Breed can be an issue with some dogs b/c there are those dogs that show predatory aggression towards small dogs. IMO, it's aberrant, but it can happen. 

A friend has bred & lived with Irish Wolfhounds for ~30yrs. She's never had a problem with SSA with her bitches & only mild problems with a couple of intact dogs when a bitch was in heat.

Sam's & Djibouti's breeder generally produces dogs & bitches that live well together, but there have been some that do better as only dogs or do better with their own sex. It's important to me that mine get along, so when choosing a breeding for my next pup that will be among my criteria.


----------

